# Proper levels



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Can someone tell me what are acceptable levels in an African Cichld tank?

Nitrate
Ammonia
Nitrite

I know they should all be low, but was is acceptable limits?

What is the best PH to maintain? THANKS!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 0-20 ppm best, but some will keep up to 40 ppm.

pH = stable 7.5 plus. Stability is more important than having high pH.


----------

